# sunday fishing



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

I 've got clearence from the wife to fish on sunday is anyone going out? I'm thinking about hitting moggie, osp or ladue. If interested let me know


----------



## shomethacrappies (Mar 26, 2009)

fish2win i never fished moggie but willing to go i live in akron but allways fish mosquito lake let me know when and where to meet up with you


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

shomethacrappies said:


> fish2win i never fished moggie but willing to go i live in akron but allways fish mosquito lake let me know when and where to meet up with you


the same exact thing I was going to say
!!!!


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

You guys want to meet at mog. bait and tackle. if so what time?


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

A couple of us OGF guys are going to Wingfoot Sunday morning. Proably about 10ish if anyone is interested. My buddy is getting a Shappell 3000 (from Mark's Bait and Tackle of course) from his wife and has no idea ! SWEET ! !%


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll be at Mogadore B & T around 7:30AM Sunday, then heading to Wingfoot. If I don't see you at the shop, I'll see you at the lake! Look for the orange-camo...


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Sounds good, lets head over to Wingfoot and catch some fish


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Big daddy moggie bait and tackle opens at 8 am, if you need bait i have some waxies and red maggies we could use till the boys arrive at 10 am w/ bait


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Well, let's just make it 8AM at the shop then... I want to get a few minnows too. Plus, there's no telling how much Christmas cheer I'll get into tomorrow... LOL


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

i am hiting the "family numbness drinks" tommrow too! dont need to hit the bait store but where are you guys fishing at wingfoot? the old good year park? i checked it out before it opened but havent been there since it opened. i want to meet at the lake


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

anyone going to moggie then??


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

i may hit mogadore if i can get out east of 43! has anyone checked the ice out that way? i havent seen any one out!


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

There is a resturant by Mark Bait and Tackle called Brimfield Steakhouse that serves a great breakfast if anyone wants to meet up for some chow. My buddy and I will be there at 8:30 tomorrow on Wingfoot. We'll be pulling a blue Shappell 3000 DX with ski's. OGF colors flyin.

BTW the ice is almost totally clear and about 6 to 8 ". The water clarity is SICK ! In 10 feet of water you can see your pinman on the bottom !

Lovin


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Lets go to Wingfoot in the morning and then if people want to switch to moggie, we can decide after noon. I personally like to sight fish when i can, just a thought i'm easy to deal with 

sean


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

where exactly is wingfoot?


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

wingfoot is south of moggie by 5 miles off rt43


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

so where are you guys parking at the lake


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

fishingful, i'm going to the main gate, then to the point in the middle of the lake. Theres two 12 ft holes on right side. I'm in a clam scout shanty and red suit. 

oh ya i'll be there at sun up

sean


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Fish2Win said:


> fishingful, i'm going to the main gate, then to the point in the middle of the lake. Theres two 12 ft holes on right side. I'm in a clam scout shanty and red suit.
> 
> oh ya i'll be there at sun up
> 
> sean


nice thanks

i will be out in black carhart bibs and a blue and black mtn hardwear coat with a vikeing shanty

havent fished this lake in 8 years......basicaly bluegills or will minnows work? tip ups? is the gate open?


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Minnows will work on crappies, as for the gate i would think it would be opened. I think its ok to put out 6 tip ups but your name and address have to be on there. NOT 100% though.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

ok cool i got that part covered hopefully doing some catch and release bass fishing


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

well how did you guys end up?


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Check the wingfoot thread! I caught 50 crappie but all were 8-9 inches.I left at 12:00 to go to moggie


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Caught a few crappie, saw a ton more on the Vex that wouldn't hit. Must be a morning bite.

I'll be back Saturday AM if I can... only earlier.


----------

